# MANCHESTER | Elizabeth Tower & Victoria Residence | 153m | 52 fl | 67m | 22 fl | U/C



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

*Elizabeth Tower & Victoria Residence* | Great Jackson
Mixed use | City

Relevant thread: Click here

Website: Click here


Basic information

Status: Under Construction
Nearest transport: Deansgate-Castlefield















Address: Crown Street, Great Jackson, Manchester M15
Detailed information

Architect: Simpson-Haugh
Ground floor commercial space: 6,000sqft
Floors: 52 | 22
Height: 153m | 67m
No. of apartments: 665
Developer: Renaker


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Surprised to see that there wasn't a thread already for this. It's well underway with the core of the main tower starting to rise and the smaller block being cladded. Lot's going on in this area with Deansgate Square U/C in the background, tallest tower being 201m.



Slow Burn said:


> Another couple
> 
> DSC03921 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr
> 
> DSC03906 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr





Slow Burn said:


> Saturday evening
> 
> DSC03938 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr
> 
> DSC03931 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr





jrb said:


> A few more screen grabs from the SkyCam video.. Predominantly of Victoria.


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Update by:



MatthewDalrymple said:


> Sept 21st.


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Update and pictures thanks to:



Slow Burn said:


> Today


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 2
the one on the right

Manchester (1678) by benmet47, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/5

Manchester by tom_bullock, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 9:*
Deansgate Square, Manchester by Andy Baker, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 01

Manchester Skyline by Jan-Christof Telford, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 25

25th February 2021. Deansgate Square Towers and Whitworth Street West from Deansgate Castlefield Metro Station, Manchester by Barnsley Victor, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Mar 03

Manchester’s Skyline peeping threw the Morning Haze 03/03/2021 by Troy1928, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/6

DJI_0199 by Mark Lee, on Flickr

DJI_0187 by Mark Lee, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 2:*

__
https://flic.kr/p/2m4j5xv


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 19

Manchester June 2021 by A S Morton, trên Flickr

Manchester June 2021 by A S Morton, trên Flickr

Manchester June 2021 by A S Morton, trên Flickr

Manchester June 2021 by A S Morton, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A big picture article of the developer's big plans at Deansgate Square, including these 2 buildings U/C.

*Almost 1,000 luxury apartments could be built in two new skyscrapers at Deansgate Square *








Almost 1,000 luxury flats could be built in new skyscrapers at Deansgate Square


Renaker has unveiled its latest proposals for the residential district at the heart of the city centre




www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk







> A further 1,529 new homes have been promised across three Renaker towers which are currently being built as part of its Crown Street project, which also falls within the Great Jackson Street regeneration area.
> 
> The first phase consists of more than 600 luxury apartments, townhouses and a swimming pool at the 51-storey Elizabeth Tower and the neighbouring 21-storey Victoria Residence.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 23









@IAmOlimpia


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/2

2.8.21 Deansgate Manchester 1 by Donald Judge, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 2

Manchester Skyline at Sunset by Adele Daniel, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Over 1,200 new flats in Manchester city centre approved - but none will be affordable *
August 4, 2021
Manchester Evening News _Excerpt_

More than 1,200 new flats will be built in and around Manchester city centre after being approved by councillors - but none will be classed as affordable.

Most of the new homes will be housed in a pair of 56-storey skyscrapers at Park Place, the £350m scheme which forms the latest phase of the regeneration of Great Jackson Street.

Thousands of luxury flats have already been built or are planned in the are a, including Deansgate Square, ‘Blade and Circle’, Elizabeth Tower and Victoria Residence.

Great Jackson Street Estates, the developer behind Park Place, wanted to build three smaller towers but the significant cost of diverting sewage pipes scuppered their proposals.

Instead the plan approved by Manchester council’s planning committee on July 29 will deliver 1,037 apartments along with communal roof gardens, gym and lounge areas.

More : 1,200 new flats in Manchester city centre approved - none will be affordable


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/16

Billy on the North End of the Ridge by Pete Austin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/15

15th August 2021. The River Irwell at Ordsall, Salford, Greater Manchester. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/15

Manchester 2021 by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

So much praise for this tower, many saying the best so far in Manchester. Still got some final touches.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 14

Changing skylines by Phil Critchley Images, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Renaker’s Crown Street school moves forward *
Place North West _Excerpt_
Oct 12, 2021

Manchester City Council has opened a consultation on proposals for a single-form entry primary school to be located between phases one and two of the developer’s Manchester masterplan. 

The school would have 210 spaces and 26 nursery spaces. 

Renaker is on site delivering three towers across two phases of the Crown Street masterplan. Phase one comprises the completed Victoria Residence, as well as Elizabeth Tower, which is due to complete early next year. 

Phase two is made up of two 51-storey skyscrapers known as Blade and Three60. 

The primary school would be located on a plot between Elizabeth Tower and Blade, and would be the first to open in the city centre since New Islington Free School in 2014. 

More : Place North West | Renaker’s Crown Street school moves forward


----------



## Caiman (Jul 11, 2003)

This is close to completion.










via

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462739276232380417


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/24

Under a Sullen Sky by Greater Manchester Police, on Flickr


----------



## jrb (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll either post the Blade pictures tonight or tomorrow morning. Have to nip out.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : Twitter @ Growcoot


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 15:*

Construction in Manchester by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 12

12th January 2022. Whitworth Street West, Manchester by Barnsley Victor, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Luxury Penthouse at Manchester’s Elizabeth Tower Sold by North Property Group *
ABC Money _Excerpt_
Dec 23, 2021

North Property Group has sold one of the most sought-after apartments in Manchester. The luxury penthouse in the eye-catching skyscraper of Elizabeth Tower in the south-west of Manchester city centre was purchased as a property investment. It is expected to generate a staggering £8,000 per month in rent for the property’s landlord.

This particular apartment is one of just a few exclusive penthouses in Elizabeth Tower. The building is one of the tallest residential buildings in the UK, with the penthouses affording incredible panoramas across Manchester.

The sold penthouse is a 3-bedroom triplex with walk-in wardrobes and aesthetically pleasing designs and details throughout. Its private terrace provides outstanding city centre views to whoever is lucky enough to tenant the property.

More : Luxury Penthouse at Manchester’s Elizabeth Tower Sold by North Property Group - ABC Money


----------



## jrb (Feb 15, 2003)

Damien Harvey - Linkedin

Elizabeth tower Crown street prodject 

Swimming pool aria is based on the 44th floor this is the highest Residential Pool and Gym in the UK.

Ceilings and columns Sprayed with Airless Greco 695 / I spray all my work having a prestige finish￼￼.


----------



## jrb (Feb 15, 2003)

Chris Billington - LinkedIn - 360 Photo Survey | Commercial Industrial Photography, 360s and Video


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Medical centre to open at Renaker’s Elizabeth Tower*
_Excerpt_
Aug 23, 2022

NHS Property Services has signed a 250-year lease on 8,000 sq ft within the 52-storey Manchester skyscraper.

Renaker’s Elizabeth tower completed at the beginning of the year and provides 484 apartments. 

A condition of the planning approval for the project, granted in 2018, required the developer to offer up space for a medical centre. 

The facility, located across the ground and first floors at Elizabeth Tower, could open by 2023. The medical centre is to be funded with the help of a £2.6m grant from Manchester City Council, according to the authority’s register of key decisions.

Avison Young advised the NHS on the deal. 

More : Medical centre to open at Renaker’s Elizabeth Tower - Place North West


----------

